# Getting my feet wet in the IT field



## highwhey_14 (Mar 16, 2010)

Hello everyone. I'm 18 and am a Senior in High School. Anyways, I'm wanting to get into the IT field, like everyone else. I do know the basics but have no real experience other than maintaining the PC's for a small local business. I'm planning on getting my A+ in May. However, from what I've read so far, certifications are almost useless without the right hands on experience. Even in my case, it's been very difficult to even get a call back from an employer when I send a resume. Will acquiring a certification increase my chances? I'm planning on applying to any tech position I can so that I may start after graduation. I am planning to go to college, but without a job, I might have to deviate from that path until I am more financially sound. I would appreciate any comments.


----------



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

I would start with an AA in Information Technology first off, and get your A+ and Network A+. Thats what I am doing, and my tech 215/217 teacher says all three of the above I just mentioned will help a lot with getting a job in the career field. By the end of the spring quarter, I will be 2/3 of the way done with my AA in information technology degree and have 58 out of 90 credits. Let me tell you by just doing the AA I have gained so much experience with computers that I have never had.

Good luck, on getting your certificates and degree's! 

Check out Information Technology Internships at your school, that way you can get hands on training. Volunteering is the best way to do it!


----------



## blackbeagle (Aug 8, 2008)

There are two rules that I go by:

1. If it's too good to be true, it probably is
2. If it's a short cut, it's not worth doing

Don't go for certification, especially if you're in HS and have no experience. Do what the other poster said and get your degree. Some will say that a certfication will be shorter and will get you the same result-entry level tech job. WRONG!!!!

Get your AAS degree in IT, computer science, networking, etc. Then beg for a job. Work as an intern. Work for free doing computer stuff. Even if you get a $7/hour tech support job, take it. Get a year or two of experience THEN go get your A+/Net+. 

When employers look at your resume, they will see:

1. Graduated from XYZ College AAS-Information Technology with a 3.67 gpa
2. A+ Certified
3. Net+ Certified
4. Over 14 months troubleshooting computers and customer support.

To me that makes you marketable.


----------



## VGSpieler (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm finishing up my AAS in Computer Network Administration in June, and I was lucky enough to get a paid job before I even graduated. I started by talking to one of my teachers about an unpaid internship through the school, got it (it's easy, teachers/staff can't get enough help for labs/maintenance), and ended up finishing up his planned projects for the quarter in about 3 weeks. A bit after that, he called me into his office to tell me I'd be finishing up the internship at a local startup company whose CEO needed someone with "a little more horsepower" than the current intern that was out there. 

If you like IT and you're good at it, you'll stand out. And if you stand out to teachers and administrators who place students with local companies, you'll be sitting pretty by graduation. Several other top students are either interning or in the hiring process somewhere and most of them don't even graduate for another quarter either.


----------



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

VGSpieler said:


> I'm finishing up my AAS in Computer Network Administration in June, and I was lucky enough to get a paid job before I even graduated. I started by talking to one of my teachers about an unpaid internship through the school, got it (it's easy, teachers/staff can't get enough help for labs/maintenance), and ended up finishing up his planned projects for the quarter in about 3 weeks. A bit after that, he called me into his office to tell me I'd be finishing up the internship at a local startup company whose CEO needed someone with "a little more horsepower" than the current intern that was out there.
> 
> If you like IT and you're good at it, you'll stand out. And if you stand out to teachers and administrators who place students with local companies, you'll be sitting pretty by graduation. Several other top students are either interning or in the hiring process somewhere and most of them don't even graduate for another quarter either.


Sorry to steal the topic, but thats why I get A's in all my PC classes for my AA.


----------

